# FS: 90 gallon sw with livestock $800 obo



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

hello $550 now 
this tank is cycled already been running for a while with lots of pods brine shrimps ..... 
this tank comes with ....

fish 

yellow watchman goby + shrimp paired

cardinal bangai 

blenny lawnmower 

peppermint shrimp 

1 black long spine urchin

1 black and white long spine urchine 

all healthy reef safe 

coral 

2 frags of red montie 

2 metalic green mushrooms 

1 toadstool coral

1 rock of GSP

1 big colony hammer 

gorgonian 

1 green mushroom with blue dots

a colony of plusing xneia 

Tanks hardware. 

Coralife protein skimmet 125G

90G tank 49x17x24.5 inches 

Light 2x150w metal halide 2X t5 

Fluval 304 

2 heater 

1 hydro korlina power head 

1 twin power head 

2 maxi jet 900


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

let me know if you're parting out your coral.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

$$$$$$$800 obo


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

$$$$$$$$700 obo


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

yellow watchman goby + shrimp paired
always wanted these guys


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

part live stock?


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

yea i like them ill try to upload a pic of them soon


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

$$$$$$$$650


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I called the whatchman and shrimp! Someone buy this stuff so I can get 'em!


----------



## langley (Mar 7, 2013)

send me a few pics and we probably got a deal.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

Send me a text most of the coral sold. only few good frags left and a got a frag of neon trumpet coral 604 700 5087


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

most of the coral sold bump $550 OBO


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

take it all for $500 i live in gateway surrey


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

need a picture...........


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

text me for 604 700 5087


----------

